# Good Dog :)



## Remuda1 (Apr 12, 2012)

I was mowing beside the sheep pasture today. Both of my GP girls had to come make sure I meant no harm to the flock. They're good girls. Well..... I flushed a baby rabbit and of course it ran straight into the pasture. I yelled NO, NO, NO but to no avail. Both dogs were on it in an instant. I continued mowing knowing that it was certainly dead. As I was mowing I noticed that the sheep were staring over where the dogs were out of my sight line. I got off the mower and went to investigate (dreading what I would find). It appeared that Sophie was mouthing and licking it. When I called her, she picked it up and started walking off with it in her mouth. It looked dead but not bloody or anything. I told her to let it to and when she dropped it, it took cover in the grass. I couldn't believe it, I picked it up and carried it to safety all the while telling it how extremely lucky it was!! Both dogs got a treat for that. 

I used to have a great black lab female. She was such a sweetheart but would drive me crazy because she would sniff baby rabbits out of their holes and gently carry them around in her mouth until I took them away from her. Then I had to foster them until they were old enough to release. I never worried about her injuring them, but I'm amazed that Sophie didn't kill and eat that baby today.  I know they haves killed and eaten road runners out there..... So pleasantly pleased with my girls


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 12, 2012)

good dogs!


----------



## elevan (Apr 12, 2012)

Good dog indeed


----------



## Mzyla (Apr 13, 2012)

Unbelievable how smart they are! So many things we still discovering about our LGDs.
You have a good dogs


----------

